# Building a Shop



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I love the look of the shops here on HobbyTalk :thumbsup:

I'd like to put one together...I presume they're 3-sided, 5" W x 8" L. Is that about right? Are they made from a garage or warehouse like the picture below?










What are the sources for the props?

Thanks for your help!

Bob B.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great topic! I have got as far as getting some styrene ribbed sheet(hobby shop) for roller doors and some Tools(Greenlight accessory pack) and car lifts(M2 machines). Not too sure I am good enough to scratch build the whole structure so have been looking at HO railroad kits for a structure to modify.
Any advice would be great.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

*Shop*

Shop

Good question. I used the building in your picture to build a machine shop. The only problem I have with it is 1/87th and all the machine tools I put in it are also 1/87th. I am building a new track and have bought Ertl farm buildings in 1/64th for all pit and business buildings. In the past year a few manufactures have produced some very good 1/64th diorama items. I check these sites for items that meet my needs. http://www.collectablediecast.com/search.aspx?find=1/64 , http://www.3000toys.com/ , There are more but just keep in mind to try to keep things in 1/64th scale. E-bay has a few 1/64th items from time to time as in pit row dioramas. I’m sure their will be more people come along with more ideas. Good luck. PS. Check this site but they are becoming hard to find too. http://www.motormaxtoy.com/categories/moments-in-time-diorama/


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

No one else wants to share their shop building secrets?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would if I ever got around to making mine. I got the table version done a ways back, but never did an interior view.

[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/Creative%20Light%20and%20Motion/?action=view&current=b17c9bfe.flv]







[/ame]

As you can see, I was hard at work lighting them cars!! :lol: 

I went and bought 2 sets of shop tools from dipstick on the die cast boards, but never used the 2nd set. This video was before the building was planted on the table.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Hey that Top picture looks like " FordCowboys shed" Honest that's what he has for a playroom . I wonder if he could build one and scale down his tracks and put them inside????
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

the pic above is a warehouse by rix. heres a link
http://www.rixproducts.com/pikestuff_listing.htm
i have 2 other ones i use. thay work if you cut doors where you need them. the kit you cut out windows and doors where marked. i chose to cut my own.
anyone of these kits are nice and can be found on the bay sometimes cheap as i got mine 8 bucks each. modern retail/ warehouse - #541 0007 i have one in my junk yard im building.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*New Shop*

I built a shop to show off and photograph my slot car collection and I thought I would share its construction. I started with two Motormax dioramas: Weekend Mechanics and My Garage. I forgot to take pictures before I cut them apart, but below are examples of what I started with.



















I was able to carefully pry the back and sides from the base and I used a razor saw to cut the remaining props from the floor. I then assembled two of the backs and three of the sides into the back wall and corner of my shop. I then fitted a floor and sidewalls made from foam board. The walls are 6” high (I ripped them on my table saw to ensure uniform height). The floor is approximately 13” x 10 ¾”. I finished the floor using the “Quick Concrete Finish” technique shown in the January 2010 Walther’s flyer. I finished the walls using a concrete block material from Model Builder. It’s printed on plain paper and glued to the foam board walls with spray adhesive.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*New Shop - Part 2*

Here’s the shop in action – here’s a new custom painted resin COT.



















Here the shop is putting the finishing touches on a gold COT.










Now I just have to photograph the rest of the cars :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My shop is under construction still...it fell down way back when...doh*

rbrunne1,

The concrete blocks are AWESUM! Your shop is looking great and can't wait to see some more of your cars pictured in the shop. :thumbsup::thumbsup: All the detail you put into it realy is going to be a great way to show your cars nicely now. KEWL Beans!!

Still need to put my shop back together as it had a fall to the floor one day. Better start calling all the Kings horses and all the Kings men to put Bob...zilla Workshop back together again. 

Bob...Shop till yah drop...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

rbrunne1 said:


>


Cool shop rb1!!! Add a big Bowtie to the wall and it'll be perfect, IMO...I like the concrete blocks...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great shop rb1 and the COT's look good too!! The quick concrete floor finish & concrete block walls are two great techniques, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Back in the day, a modeling friend I knew used the 1/8" foamcore board as material to build buildings and so forth. Ideal for dioramas and three sided displays with a floor. I believe you get that stuff at arts and crafts stores nowadays. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Thanks for all the compliments*



bobhch said:


> The concrete blocks are AWESUM!





Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool shop rb1!!! Add a big Bowtie to the wall and it'll be perfect, IMO...I like the concrete blocks...RM


The walls do look a little naked, but I'm thinking they would look good with a big Dodge banner...lol



XracerHO said:


> The quick concrete floor finish & concrete block walls are two great techniques, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: ..RL


I'm really pleased with the look of the concrete blocks 
Check out my thread on Model Builder Software http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277321 for more.



roadrner said:


> Back in the day, a modeling friend I knew used the 1/8" foamcore board as material to build buildings and so forth. Ideal for dioramas and three sided displays with a floor. I believe you get that stuff at arts and crafts stores nowadays. :thumbsup: rr


I used 3/16" thick foamcore board I bought at Michael's (It was on sale buy one-get one free :thumbsup I've also bought it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool stuff rbrunne1. I am inspired to make a start on my own shop soon. Got a HO Warehouse kit coming similar to the one you posted the pics of. Having problems finding the right scale figures.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

That is some really nice work, I like the concrete blocks! Lots of room in there :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> Cool stuff rbrunne1. I am inspired to make a start on my own shop soon. Got a HO Warehouse kit coming similar to the one you posted the pics of. Having problems finding the right scale figures.


Thanks kd :thumbsup: Once I got started it went pretty quick. I used HO Scale figures in my pictures and they're too small. Search eBay for "Winners Circle Pit Row" and you'll find some Pit diorama's that have figures that are the right size. I have several I have to disassemble yet :woohoo:



smoke14 said:


> That is some really nice work, I like the concrete blocks! Lots of room in there :thumbsup:


Thanks Smoke  The concrete blocks were simple...print them out and glue them to the walls


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Where do you guys get the lifts, tool boxes, stands etc?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Look and you will find...*



shocker36 said:


> Where do you guys get the lifts, tool boxes, stands etc?


Check out post #8 on this thread. This stuff can be found at Wally World in the toy section. Lots of diecast makers are starting to make lifts and stuff now for garage displays.

Make sure you look in the diecast car section also as some even make tools, mount them on cards which are then put on the hooks right in with the cars themselves.  Happy Hunting.v

You may not always find them but, don't give up and keep looking.

Bob...hope this helps...zilla


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

shocker36 said:


> Where do you guys get the lifts, tool boxes, stands etc?


The lift is from eBay (see link for a sample)
http://cgi.ebay.com/DIORAMA-GARAGE-...ItemQQptZDiecast_Vehicles?hash=item27aec92b6e

The back walls with the tool boxes, etc. came from two Motormax "Moments-in-Time" dioramas. I bought one at Wal-Mart and one at Toys 'r us. I believe that they are out of production, but they're still available on eBay (here's a link to one that's similar to what I used)
http://cgi.ebay.com/AM-GRAFFITI-MOM...ItemQQptZDiecast_Vehicles?hash=item518bad4dbf

Greenlight offered tool sets under their "Muscle Car Garage" series. I believe that they're out-of-production, but you can find them on eBay (here's a link to a set) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/miniature-RED-G...ItemQQptZDiecast_Vehicles?hash=item230554e436


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I found a NIB Greenlight set too!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Greenlight-Acce...ItemQQptZDiecast_Vehicles?hash=item56390a7d99


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool thanks:dude:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok it's not a workshop but I have been working on the idea of a HO slot car junkyard for now and will attempt a workshop later. Open to suggestions???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those 57's should bring a good price in the salvage market!!! Get ya a forklift, maybe build a crusher, add a small office, a junkyard dog, barb wire, etc??? I like the start anyways!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Since the pic I have got a forklift and some barrels. Junkyard dog is a great idea!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm sure there's a couple of board members drooling over those bods thinking of a rescue mission. Hey Bill, see anything you like? :devil: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmm, junkyard...










This diorama has been at a couple of the slot car shows I've been to, and it's absolutely fascinating. Anybody have links to better pics? I know there's some on the intarwebs, I just don't know where...

I seriously need to build a shop for my layout. As it is, the guys are forced to do engine swaps out on the front lawn...



















--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hmmm, junkyard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rick,
Your guys must have had a tough job this winter working outside like that. 
 Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Now this cracked me up....ouch my side hurts RALMAO*

:lol: love your front yard engine change...hahahaaha that is great man!

Ron's Salvage...OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH yEAH!

Bob...thanks for the good laugh rick...zilla


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Busy Race Shop*

The race shop has been busy building a fleet of COT's for a father/daughter race. The custom painted resin bodys are mounted on $3 Mattel/Tyco chassis. The bodies are a little tail heavy making for some sliding action :freak:



















Hopefully, we'll get the group over soon and I'll post photos of the event 

Bob B.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sure glad your girls are still into slots, Bob. My 2 boys haven't touched the track in 3 weeks now. It seems the only time they have an interest in it is when one of them gets grounded, and then it's the last resort from total boredom.  Like everything else, unless it's something new they have no interest. By the way, the wii is getting dusty too, they're back on the PS2!!! :drunk:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Really nice colour selection of COT's, should be fun racing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm sure glad your girls are still into slots, Bob. My 2 boys haven't touched the track in 3 weeks now. It seems the only time they have an interest in it is when one of them gets grounded, and then it's the last resort from total boredom.  Like everything else, unless it's something new they have no interest. By the way, the wii is getting dusty too, they're back on the PS2!!! :drunk:


Joe - All kids seem to have short attention spans :lol:
Paige had a friend sleep over last night and they raced slots for a while before turning their attention to Wii, nail painting, and singing songs until they fell asleep


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

XracerHO said:


> Really nice colour selection of COT's, should be fun racing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


My 11-year old daughter was in charge of color selection and she did most of the spray painting


----------

